# Silly Things Said About Surge



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

"Surge" can be a great idea, as long as we keep peddlers from "fixing" it.

Drivers want to earn more? Surge pricing lets them market their services where the need is greatest.

Passengers want the best service? Surge weeds out the less motivated. We let the customers set their own priorities.

Does it work?

It's amazing how many drivers show up for a surge - only to disappear the moment the screen goes white.

Likewise, passengers have been prepared to wait 15 minutes, walk a few block, or call Lyft when a surge happens.

Sounds to me that regulations are simply "solutions" looking for a phantom problem to "fix."

Taxi authorities had a century to get it right, only to make everyone miserable. Why imitate failure?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> "Surge" can be a great idea, as long as we keep peddlers from "fixing" it.
> 
> Drivers want to earn more? Surge pricing lets them market their services where the need is greatest.
> 
> ...


Amen sister. If I wanted to drive a taxi and be subject to all manner of regulations, I'd drive a taxi.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> "Surge" can be a great idea, as long as we keep peddlers from "fixing" it.
> 
> Taxi authorities had a century to get it right, only to make everyone miserable. Why imitate failure?


I'm confused on how you're comparing a taxi with fixed pricing meter rates to an Uber with flex pricing surge rates. Please elaborate.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

People want instant gratification to get a ride. Travis Kalanick got pissed off on looking for a cab, then you know the rest of the story.

I will not drive bar hours picking up drunks downtown, because Uber or Lyft kills surge for a stingy minimum fare!

*Without SURGE, Travis Kalanick will be begging for a ride again in the bar district!*


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Amen sister. If I wanted to drive a taxi and be subject to all manner of regulations, I'd drive a taxi.


Taxi > uber if it wasn't for the cab companies. The **** is $400/week for a beat up cab in Dallas when uber runs the market...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Taxi > uber if it wasn't for the cab companies. The &%[email protected]!* is $400/week for a beat up cab in Dallas when uber runs the market...


you'd Ship your pants if i told you how much some guys in Orlando paid to rent taxis..


----------

